
Thanks Serbia - milankragujevic
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Ffacyber.github.io%2Fsr%2Fhvala-srbijo%2F&edit-text=
======
milankragujevic
This is a story about a death of a young teen boy, because of corruption,
incompetence and lack of morals of the doctors and nurses and people of Serbia
in general. Auto-translated by Google, written about his brother by the
Mozilla Serbia's designer and translations manager.

